# Low Light target shooting. 10m.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys.

This is just about 20 shots or so from another low light session I did the other day.

The target is roughly the same size as a soda can. There is 2 inch target pasty in the middle of it.

Sorry about the quality of the video I should have used something to bring the light level up. But if you view it bigger than 5 inches or so you should be able to see everything.

I warmed up after a bit and stopped missing. But I prefer to show videos that represent my actual skill level.

In daylight with a full size slingshot I rarely miss the 2-inch Target now.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting man! Those bands seem narrow but quick... can you share your band setup?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks buddy 

I've just gone back to using straight cut 1/2" .040 Medical Latex for target shooting 3/4".

It's really fast stuff even without tapering it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting under those conditions!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks Charles!

I hope to post some daytime vids soon.


----------

